# Low carb boudin



## ddufore (Apr 19, 2018)

Finally got the materials together to try this. I used Indaswamp's recipe and substituted the rice with cauliflower rice. I made 1/4 of his recipe. When the boudin was done, I felt that it was too wet figuring the cauliflower did not absorb the liquid like the rice would have. So I cooked one cup of rice and added it to the mix. I think I may have jumped the gun on the rice because the next day it was very tight. I should have waited before adding the rice. The flavor is awesome. I filled my 5 lb. stuffer and had enough left over to fill a quart ziplock bag.


----------



## ddufore (Apr 19, 2018)

This was leftover after filling the stuffer.


----------



## ddufore (Apr 19, 2018)

Stuffed links. 6 vacuumed packed packages for the freezer.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 19, 2018)

Cauliflower is over 90% water. Not only it won't absorb (additional) liquid from the sausage, but it will release some into the mix.
I am not sure why people call it cauliflower rice - you can't use it instead of rice. Perfect side (or even on its own) but is no rice.

Glad you saved the day with some rice. Little does the job.

The sausage looks great. Can you taste the cauli in it? I bet you can smell it once it sits a little.


----------



## motocrash (Apr 19, 2018)

Did you dry the cauliflower rice before adding?


----------



## ddufore (Apr 19, 2018)

The cauliflower was cooked prior to adding it to the boudin. A lot of the water was cooked out. I eat cauliflower rice all the time. I find it will take on the flavor of what ever you add to it. It is not detectable in this sausage. When you are diabetic it is used as a substitute for rice.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 19, 2018)

Even cooked it will still release water. Is not spongy like rice is.

The reason I asked about the smell is because cauliflower dishes "stink" for a few seconds when uncovered after sitting for a while (sulphur). Not a problem for me...I eat cauli very often.


----------



## ddufore (Apr 19, 2018)

When I cooked it, I covered it and let it steam for a while. Then I removed the cover and let it dry out, turned the burner off and left the cover off until it was cooled. I know the “stink” that you are referring to. I think that by getting it as dry as I could helped to minimize it. If you look at the pictures you can see the rice but not the cauliflower. I can’t taste anything that resembles cauliflower either.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 19, 2018)

I make an organ sausage that uses rice (or coarse cornmeal). I experimented with different quantities. I need very little starch (from rice or corn) to add the mouthfill and "stifness". 

In your case you had say 6lbs of mix? I am pretty sure you could have gone with 1-1.5 cup cooked rice and still taste good - around 1tbsp of cooked rice in a 150g serving of ssusage. I assume that's an amount that you can handle (less than 3g carbs).

And have the cauli as the side :-)


----------



## ddufore (Apr 19, 2018)

Yes, I read with interest your organ sausage thread. You,sir, are one of my favorite posters on this forum. I feel you and I think alike. My goal when making this was to have a flavorful sausage with as few carbs as possible. For this I used 3 1/2 lbs. pork, 1/2 lb fresh pork skin, seasonings, and 4 cups cauliflower rice. I also used 40 oz. of water to cook the pork and skin. I allowed the stock to reduce some but the mixture still seemed quite loose. As I said before, next time I'll allow mixture to cool completely before adding rice, if any.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 19, 2018)

DDF, fine looking sausage !!!!


----------



## ddufore (Apr 20, 2018)

Breakfast today.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 20, 2018)

I assume that's the mix leftover. Fine looking breakfast.


----------



## ddufore (Apr 20, 2018)

Yes, you’re right. Very tasty.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 23, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Cauliflower is over 90% water. Not only it won't absorb (additional) liquid from the sausage, but it will release some into the mix.
> I am not sure why people call it cauliflower rice - you can't use it instead of rice. Perfect side (or even on its own) but is no rice.
> 
> Glad you saved the day with some rice. Little does the job.
> ...


It's called "cauliflower rice" because the cauliflower is usually pressed through a ricer.....



 ddufore
-great job...looks delicious. Glad you gave it a go and it worked for you. 

BTW, there is now a boudin shop in SWLA that sells cauliflower boudin as a carb. free boudin. They sell a lot of it....


----------



## ddufore (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks, Inda. Great recipe.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 23, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> It's called "cauliflower rice" because the cauliflower is usually pressed through a ricer.....
> .



That was rethorical...it's called rice because they market it as alternative to rice. If you had it you know is as close to rice as vegetatian burgers are to the real thing.

I was under impression it's shredded, not pressed thru a ricer. That's how i do it and the one i buy it looks cut not pressed. Pressing it would squeeze a lot of water out.


----------



## ddufore (Apr 23, 2018)

I chop mine finely with a food processor.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 23, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> That was rethorical...it's called rice because they market it as alternative to rice. If you had it you know is as close to rice as vegetatian burgers are to the real thing.
> 
> I was under impression it's shredded, not pressed thru a ricer. That's how i do it and the one i buy it looks cut not pressed. Pressing it would squeeze a lot of water out.


No worries, only posting for clarification sake. Most of the "riced" cauliflower recipes I've seen show pressing through a ricer. But shredding would work too, but like you mentioned would retain more moisture.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 23, 2018)

ddufore said:


> Thanks, Inda. Great recipe.


<thumbs up>
How was the heat with the seasoning? I consider it mild compared to the tastes of Louisiana....


----------



## ddufore (Apr 23, 2018)

Not mild or super hot either. I wouldn’t even say hot but it was getting there. I know from the past that the cayenne I have is quite potent. Next time I will use less cayenne and add some Aleppo pepper. This pepper has flavor but not so much in your face heat like cayenne but a lingering heat that comes on later.


----------



## LJTheriot (Sep 19, 2019)

Hey Indaswamp, I'm trying to find your recipe but it doesn't seem to exist anymore. Could you help me out?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 20, 2019)

ROAST the Cauliflower. Lots of the water evaporates off and if you let it brown a bit the caramelized parts get a Richer, slightly Sweet flavor. The Boudin firms when cold cause there is a lot of Gelatin that comes out of the Skin and connective tissue.
Looks good to me...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 20, 2019)

LJTheriot said:


> Hey Indaswamp, I'm trying to find your recipe but it doesn't seem to exist anymore. Could you help me out?



Went looking for myself. Here you go...JJ 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/boudin-time-step-by-step-and-pics-recipe-added.273245/


----------



## LJTheriot (Sep 20, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Went looking for myself. Here you go...JJ
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/boudin-time-step-by-step-and-pics-recipe-added.273245/


Thanks chef, have you come across inda's cauliflower Boudin recipe too?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 20, 2019)

LJTheriot said:


> Thanks chef, have you come across inda's cauliflower Boudin recipe too?



I believe, This Thread, by ddufore is the only Recipe substituting Cauliflower Rice, one for one, in Indaswamp's recipe. I would Roast the, 1" cut up, Cauliflower in a 350°F Oven until tender. PULSE in a food processor to a Rice Like consistency. Spread the Cauli Rice on a sheet pan and blot dry, with paper towels. Then proceed with Indaswamp's recipe. I suggest a Quarter Recipe to start...JJ


----------



## ddufore (Sep 20, 2019)

I put the raw cauliflower in the food processor and then cooked it in a skillet stirring often until it started to brown. This will get rid of most of the moisture. It doesn’t hurt to add some fat and seasoning to the cauliflower while cooking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 20, 2019)

That works too. Good info...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 22, 2019)

Chef jj and ddufore got ya covered...


----------

